# Redoak......jeez



## mikem108 (23/1/09)

Don't get me wrong I like getting down to Redoak now and then to sample some of the hard to find styles they bother brewing but the statement in this email from them is a bit rich

"David and his team have brewed one of Australia's first Australian ales. It is a beer brewed with a selection of Australian spices and, most importantly, with our own unique Redoak yeast strain. This Australian Ale, has become known as 'Dave's Ale' as a lot of time, patience and passion has gone into it to perfect it. This beer is a thirst quencher which finishes with a late pepper note on the palate (4%) I'm sure you will agree that it is another truly awesome beer from Dave. "

I'm sure it probably is a nice beer but hasn't this been done by someone before.....cough ..Barons.....even Squires Pepperberry Ale errr I thought Coopers was considered Australian Ale according to the BJCP! Oh well if it makes them feel better


----------



## PostModern (23/1/09)

Ooooh. An artist!


----------



## mikem108 (23/1/09)

Yeah a "BS" artist


----------



## PostModern (23/1/09)

In fairness he does say "*one of *Australia's first".


----------



## boingk (23/1/09)

> "...first Australian ales."



Hold on, might just have something for this. Wait. Wait...here it is! *flips 'em the bird*

Ok, I've heard some lofty things in the past but this just takes the cake. What about the original VB recipe that took out national and international awards in the 1880/90's? What about our heritage brewers of yesteryear? Hell, what of the commercial stuff of the last couple of decades? The 'first' qualifier just angers me here. Surely they meant one of Australia's _finest_? Now that I could understand as a sales pitch, but not 'first'.

As much as I like a good Redoak Honey Ale, that statement just blew my lid.

Yours sincerely (and angrily!) - boingk


----------



## joshuahardie (23/1/09)

It is just marketing, 

Saying 'this is not new, in fact many have beaten us to it, so we thought we'd have a go too'
just does not have the same ring

Id say just a bit of artistic marketing license.

personally i find that whole real natural beer campaign by LN much more offensive.

If this is all we can find to complain about in the Aussie beer scene, things can't be too bad.


----------



## kabooby (23/1/09)

I have had both the Blonde and the Organic pale ale at the Opera bar over the last 6 months. Both of them had a strong vegetal aroma and flavour. I have had the same beers at Red oak and in the bottle and they were OK. Must be an opera bar thing.

I would be interested in trying the beer, it's just a question of if it's worth the money.

Kabooby


----------



## Franko (23/1/09)

I've tried most of there beers and IMHO there nothing special.

Franko


----------



## atkinsonr (23/1/09)

It's just marketing, which is just another fancy word for bullshit.

I wouldn't hold it against Dave, he's a top bloke and a talented, hard working brewer.


----------



## rwmingis (23/1/09)

Richy said:


> It's just marketing, which is just another fancy word for bullshit.
> 
> I wouldn't hold it against Dave, he's a top bloke and a talented, hard working brewer.



And, if you were lucky enough to have their Real Ale on tap there, you'd be able to let statements like one this topic's about pass every now and again.  I agree though, it's a bit of a toss.


----------



## Muggus (23/1/09)

Knew someone would bring this up eventually.

Got the 'monthly' email from Redoak, and was very intrigued by the sound of an 'Australian' ale of sorts.
My first thoughts were "Galaxy hops!!! YES!!!" but then i read on and got a bit confused.
What's this Redoak yeast strain anyway? Something like Coopers yeast? 
Or maybe David gave some serious consideration to my suggestion of trying to a lambic when I was at the bar a few years back!


----------



## Gerard_M (24/1/09)

Franko said:


> I've tried most of there beers and IMHO there nothing special.
> 
> Franko



Well said Frank. 
I can endorse Frank as a fair judge of all things that are nothing special. :icon_cheers: 
The Australian Ale yeast is obviously the White Labs WLP009. I just got some in myself.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika (24/1/09)

Maybe nothing special, but certainly pushing the envelope compared to the breweries with 4 beers that they brew year round. I enjoyed RedOak when I was in Sydney last and on ocassion buy their beers from the IBS. Thumbs up for doing something different !


----------



## rwmingis (24/1/09)

mika said:


> Maybe nothing special, but certainly pushing the envelope compared to the breweries with 4 beers that they brew year round. I enjoyed RedOak when I was in Sydney last and on ocassion buy their beers from the IBS. Thumbs up for doing something different !



I'm with ya Mika, Goodonem' for being one of the few brewpubs in Sydney, I mean, how many are there?

1. Redoak
2. The Lord Nelson
3. Four Pines in Manly


----------



## Gerard_M (24/1/09)

Brewing Bob said:


> I'm with ya Mika, Goodonem' for being one of the few brewpubs in Sydney, I mean, how many are there?
> 
> 1. Redoak
> 2. The Lord Nelson
> 3. Four Pines in Manly



4. Paddy's
5. Schwartz
6. James Squires Brewhouse
7. George IV
& a heap of bars/pubs that support smaller breweries such as St.Peters & all the AIB labels such as Barons, Snowy Mountains.

Sydney has a pretty good micro community when you consider the overheads of operating in & around Sydney & of course finding some tap space.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## MattC (24/1/09)

Although their statement in their newsletter was possibly a bit over the top, I will jump to their defence as far as their beers go. I visited Redoak cafe a few months back and sampled a few (too many by the end of it) of their beers. I would rate their beers as being of excellent quality. Their Special Strong Bitter was my most favoured beer at the time. Yes there may be better beers out there, but I think we need to give credit where credit is due, I am obviously not the only one who thinks like this, just look at the list of national and international awards they have won over the last few years. Hats off to Dave and Janet and the rest of the Redoak staff for making a real positive contribution to the Australian beer scene!!!


----------



## oldbugman (24/1/09)

MattC said:


> Agive credit where credit is due


give credit card give credit card.

thats how I read it. Really would punters over pay for beers if it didnt come with a monologue that would make Kevin Rudd blush?


----------



## MattC (24/1/09)

OldBugman said:


> give credit card give credit card.
> 
> thats how I read it. Really would punters over pay for beers if it didnt come with a monologue that would make Kevin Rudd blush?



Yeah I agree in a way, but marketing is everywhere and you cant fault them for getting their product out there in the best way they can (even if the wording was not the best). Once your in the door in then becomes your choice as to whether you like the product or not!! I like it, and so do many others, however some do not and thats totally understandable!!

:icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers


----------



## BitterBulldog (29/9/09)

Love Redoak! 
Must get back & get at that Belgian Pale Ale again!


----------

